# OX Cart



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Does anyone have or know where to get , plans for a Ox Cart. The farm that I do volunteer work for has asked me to build a Ox Cart. I have know idea where to find plans for one, so any help would be great.
They need this by March for a parade.

Thanks in advance


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

How big/small? I did a simple quick search on Google, and up came plans to build some.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know if this guy has plans, but I did find some period pieces at his web site. You might contact him and check it out.

http://www.bloodandsawdust.com/

Lew


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks. I will check both places. Not sure of the size myself. They justy said big enough to carry a driver and small children.


----------



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

Here are some sources:

http://www.ruralheritage.com/jump.cgi?http://www.ohs.org/research/publications/images/Collins-Plans-List-and-Order-Form.pdf

http://americanhistory.si.edu/collections/subject_detail.cfm?key=32&colkey=31 You want "transportation collections - Road vehicles include coaches, buggies, wagons, trucks, etc. You'll get frustrated at finding the right person to ask but keep trying. They will have what you want.

Rufus


----------

